# Greetings



## Proverbial (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello. 50yo M married to a lovely woman for now over 21 years. Have enjoyed reading TAM for a long time, but having some recent issues in my marriage. Just a hello here, and I'll post more in a relevant forum. Thanks.

(Addendum): If I may generalize, most here naturally are presenting their grievances in their relationships from their perspective, since that is their own. I'm doing that as well, but I do admit that I'm not as good a person as my wife. It still does however lead to some incompatibility. I guess if I had to state my situation in a very succinct way, it would be, "If our partner is overall a moral/ethical/good person, and we are not quite there -- how does one cope in a relationship where we may want to do things that are not totally universally considered okay -- like watching a erotic movie (not porn, maybe R or NC-17), or going to a club where I would prefer for her to wear a clubbing outfit (I think she looks fantastic, and it's not just my bias), etc. It's like she technically has good reasons, but sometimes there are some situations where we think some things are acceptable?


----------

